# Where to next?



## Jayson (10/5/17)

Hi ,

Following up from my post in the introductions thread here.

So, I basically need advice/recommendations for my next mod. I've been on the El Pico iStick (2ml Mello3) for about three weeks, however despite it being a fantastic starter kit, I feel that I need to take the next step already. Something with a better battery life and larger rebuildable tank that wouldn't break the bank.

Appreciated!


----------



## Stosta (10/5/17)

Jayson said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Following up from my post in the introductions thread here.
> 
> ...


Hi @Jayson !

There are a couple of things that need to be taken into consideration. I will use all sorts of acronyms as it's always difficult to know how much someone else knows, so if I lose you anywhere just ask more questions, don't be shy!

So do you prefer an MTL (Mouth-to-Lung) action like a cigarette, or a DTL (Direct-to-Lung) action like a hubbly?

You looking for flavour, or big clouds? Or maybe a bit of both?

Better battery life would then be a dual battery device, is cost a factor, or can you afford to get what you want?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jayson (10/5/17)

Hi @Stosta ,

Thank you for your response.

MTL for me, due to puffing on cigarettes for 20 years. Willing to experiment though!

Definitely in search of better flavor and dense clouds - so a bit of both. I also like the idea of building my own coils. 

I'm prepared to invest in a dual battery device, infact that's what I prefer. TBH I have my eye on a Wismec Reuleaux RX300 which I feel would be a step in the right direction.


----------



## Ash (10/5/17)

Jayson said:


> Hi @Stosta ,
> 
> Thank you for your response.
> 
> ...



If you planning on carrying this mod around with you, I would go and see 1 first. Its a nice mod but its huge for a pocket. I doubt at this point you going to crank it up to 200 watts anyway but its a nice to have sort of thing. Serpent Mini's are good flavour tanks and easy to build on. You will get some clouds depending on build but the flavour is there for sure.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ash (10/5/17)

Minkin's are good option for you also. Great battery life with them

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SMOK (10/5/17)

Jayson said:


> Hi @Stosta ,
> 
> Thank you for your response.
> 
> ...



RX300 are huge and heavy. There are better mods out there.
Smok V8 stick nice battery live if you are carefull and the Big Baby beast gives nice flavour and Clouds.....best of both worlds, and they are not expensive. You can also get the RBA deck and build like you want to.


----------



## CeeJay (10/5/17)

I don't have much knowledge concerning vaping, also being new to this. My setup currently is a Smok Alien 220 and The Troll RTA. 

My tank that came with the Mod was also 2ml, the Troll 5ml capacity is a big win in my opinion compared to the baby beast. Also I wicked it myself for the first time today and to my surprise I've had no leaks or any problems. Also the flavour difference between Sub Ohm tank and RTA is dramatically different. I've had to go through all my juices again and discovered new flavour points I didn't pick up before. It's by no means High end but it works for me. 

Battery life us good, I get up to 2 days on a single charge. I haven't had the need to Vape at anywhere above 80W yet. Going to try some SS coils at some stage and play around with temp control. 

The mod isn't huge and has a small footprint in my pocket for a dual battery device. 

Cheers, take care 
Clint

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jayson (10/5/17)

Wow, thank you chaps for the informative replies!

The minikin also is high up on my list, but alas the price tag may be a little out of reach for now. The wife isn't too happy at the amount of cash I've dropped into vaping within just 3 weeks. 

I've had a look at the Smok G-priv and the alien at my local store. Definitely worth keeping in mind. 

The truth is, I'd like to build up a decent collection in time. Like have a different set up for every scenario. I've already made up my mind to get the Smok V8 stick as my cylinder mod for when I'm on the move or on the boat, fishing. 

But really, thank you guys for the suggestions. Please keep em coming and I will research them and hopefully be able to make an informed decision soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (11/5/17)

Jayson said:


> Wow, thank you chaps for the informative replies!
> 
> The minikin also is high up on my list, but alas the price tag may be a little out of reach for now. The wife isn't too happy at the amount of cash I've dropped into vaping within just 3 weeks.
> 
> ...


Having a couple of devices for all sorts of different scenarios is ideal.

IMO the thing about a mod is mostly dependent on looks. Once you have established if you need a single cell or a dual cell device that is! After that it really boils down to what looks good or what strikes your fancy in whatever way.

The biigest contributor is then the tank. Ideally you want to find something easy to build on to start off with. Once you have that confidence everything else will be open to possibilities! A Serpent Mini is a great first RDA!


----------



## stevie g (11/5/17)

Get a Hohm Slice. It includes a battery

Single 26650
Ergonomic 
Built strong


----------



## Hakhan (11/5/17)

Check out the new alien kits at sir vape....those aliens are bullet proof. I have dropped mind several and still works.


----------



## Amir (11/5/17)

You're requirement says MTL so i would advise you get the new Nautilus 2 with the Zelos mod that goes with it... Sold as a kit in most places.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Amir (11/5/17)

Amir said:


> You're requirement says MTL so i would advise you get the new Nautilus 2 with the Zelos mod that goes with it... Sold as a kit in most places.



Why the disagree?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jayson (11/5/17)

Gosh sorry Amir, I must have mistakenly hit the disagree button while scrolling. Touch screen ftl. Terribly sorry about that.


----------



## Jayson (11/5/17)

Anyone have feedback on the Snow Wolf 200w touch screen?


----------



## Amir (11/5/17)

Jayson said:


> Gosh sorry Amir, I must have mistakenly hit the disagree button while scrolling. Touch screen ftl. Terribly sorry about that.



Fix it... don't just apologize 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amir (11/5/17)

Jayson said:


> Anyone have feedback on the Snow Wolf 200w touch screen?



Had a mate who had one and liked it... sold it to help finance a therion 166 tho 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aktorsyl (11/5/17)

Amir said:


> You're requirement says MTL so i would advise you get the new Nautilus 2 with the Zelos mod that goes with it... Sold as a kit in most places.


I second this. I have the same setup for MTL, it's perfect. The Zelos is actually a very nice little mod.


----------



## stephen.johnson2 (2/8/17)

SMOK said:


> RX300 are huge and heavy. There are better mods out there.
> Smok V8 stick nice battery live if you are carefull and the Big Baby beast gives nice flavour and Clouds.....best of both worlds, and they are not expensive. You can also get the RBA deck and build like you want to.



Can you tell me if the V8 stick and big baby is ok for MTL? Someone said it ramps up to fast


----------



## CeeJay (2/8/17)

No it isn't suitable. Even if you close the airflow all the way on the tank, the V8 is unregulated. On a full charge you're going to be trying MTL at high power.


----------

